# Night dive at the beach tonight.



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

We've got some folks heading out to do some evening & night dives tonight. They're going to meet up at the shop around 5:30 and dive somewhere out at Pensacola Beach.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Radar looking kinda iffy out that way. Will you post up if you all still going?


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Will post if things change, but right now they're still planning on going.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Are these shore dives???


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes, they are shore dives. As of now it's still on.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

How did this go? I would definitely be interested in doing this in the future, I just couldn't do it yesterday.


----------

